# Total beginner Stock my Tackle box!



## PBRMINER (Apr 23, 2012)

I grew up shore fishing with live bait. I own NO plastics/Lures

I plan on fishing Walleye, Bass, Crappie and Perch to start.

What are some recommendations for your "Must Have" lures 

I really am looking forward to making up for lost time

Thanks for the help!


----------



## RickyRick (Apr 23, 2012)

Well if you were fishing with "live" baits and it was working out, just buy something that looks like those. Other than that, senkos, flukes, brush hogs work wonders for bass. Match color to surroundings or water color. And dont go crazy with buying a million different colors and types of stuff. Just one or two colors and fish the technique, thats how you get them in the boat in my opinion.

Rick


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2012)

A few simple items that catch fish is a great way to start. 


For Bass:

1.Get some Senko type baits (Yum Dingers, etc.) in basic colors, Black, Green Pumkin) 

I would start with 4" and 5" size 

Learn how to wacky rig and texas rig them - fish them slow - most hits will happen on the intial cast

2. Get a few topwater lures - poppers and soft bodied weedless frogs. Fish the poppers in open water and teh frogs in the thick weeds and pads


3. Jigs - Cannot go wring with jigs!

4. Some Spinner baits 

For Perch and crappie - get some very tiny crappie jigs, 1/16 oz, 1/32 oz and 2" Fin-S type minnows. I fish these with and without a float. I prefer a casting float (torpedo shaped with a weight on one end)


For Walleye - flukes! On various size jig heads. You might also want some jerk baits like X-raps and Husky jerks




The trick with fishing lures is to fish them slowly (for most stuff, not spinnerbaits) Soft plastics will work even if you are not moving them. I have watched bass swim over to a senko and just stare at it from a few inches. Then, without ever moving the lure - they pick it up and swallow


----------



## fender66 (Apr 23, 2012)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but.....

+1 on what Ahab said. :roll:


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 23, 2012)

Are you fishing lakes, rivers, or streams up there in MI? I haven't seen replies here yet, so I'll tell you what I throw down here in Ohio which probably has similar bass fishing. Hopefully some MI guys will chime in later today.

Here are some picks that wont break your bank:

1) Strike King Red Eye Shad: I like throwing these to cover a lot of ground and search for the fish. It's heavy and easy to work. Personally, I prefer chrome/blue but you might want more perch colors up there.
2) A double willow leaf spinner bait and some smaller inline spinners. I prefer shad colored large spinners from Booyah and white Rooster Tail inlines. I probably catch most of my bass on those white Rooster Tails down here in the rivers I fish. I throw them on windy/cloudy days on the lakes.
3) White curly tail grubs: 2" for small rivers/ponds, 4" for lakes. Cheap & easy lure to fish on a jighead. Probably a good bait up there for multi-species, including walleye.
4) Crank baits: I love fishing crankbaits stained water with 1-2ft visibility. I like the H20 Xpress line from Academy for the cheaper ones and on the higher end I like the KVD squarebills and Rapalla DT series lures. I like shad and crawfish patterns down here with an occasional firetiger pattern for dirtier water.
5) Topwater: I'd pack a Rebel Pop-R, a Heddon spook puppy, or a black jitterbug for topwater fishing early or late in the day.
6) Jig and trailer: Pack a jig for slower fishing on cold days, deep water, or thick cover. Cheap and easy to fish like the grubs.
7) Jerkbaits: I like the Strike King flukes with a swimbait hook. Bass Pro "McShads" are also freaking awesome.
8 ) Plastics: Senko-type worms. Easy to Texas rig and very versatile.

Good luck!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 23, 2012)

Doh! Ahab beat me to it before I clicked submit...I'd take his advice over mine, but it's reassuring to know that I had quite a few of the lures on his list! =D>


----------

